# Steven SeAgal: Coach or Fraud?



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

I personally think Steven Segal is loony, and don't think he's a fighter, but either way, with both Anderson and Lyoto giving him credit after their fights, does he deserve some credit as a coach or is he a total fraud?


----------



## Jason12 (May 8, 2010)

I originally was leaning towards looney based on his post-fight interviews but Silva and Machida both gave him credit after the win so theres not much to argue with that.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

while I think the whole things is somewhat entertaining,

I think Blackhouse is using Segal's celebrity and cult-like status to gain more main-stream attention and gain the casual fan.

Most of the fighter's out of the camp speak poor english, so have a harder time connecting with the general audience. I do give Silva credit for skipping the translator more and more at the Q and A with the champions, he was very "fan friendly"


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

That's sort of how my thinking went, too.



Jason12 said:


> I originally was leaning towards looney based on his post-fight interviews but Silva and Machida both gave him credit after the win so theres not much to argue with that.


That's sort of how my thinking went, too.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Jason12 said:


> I originally was leaning towards looney based on his post-fight interviews but Silva and Machida both gave him credit after the win so theres not much to argue with that.


There's no telling that IMO, only the guy's themselves know the truth.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Segal is a huge star in foreign countries. It's not surprising that Black House is associated with him. It brings a lot of attention to their camp.

That being said, Segal definitely knows his stuff. He's probably not teaching them anything they didn't already know but he's surely no fraud.


----------



## nusster (May 10, 2010)

Well, Segal has a black belt in aikido, which is as far as I know, a grappling martial art. So, I don't see how he could teach some useful things to lyoto and anderson. But, who knows, maybe he's the new MMA genius coach.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

I have seen footage of Seagal teaching Anderson and Lyoto some adjustments on the style of the front kick, this took place prior to their fights. Seagal is massivly respected in his art and is certainly no fraud. Remember this, Anderson and Lyoto approached HIM for his advice, not the other way around. If this is just a publicity stunt then Anderson and Lyoto are the frauds, NOT Seagal. Seagal obviosly does not regard himself as a joke or a fraud and will be teaching them genuine techniques.

At the end of the day, the technique that Seagal has imparted to them has resulted in not only 2 of the sickest KO's ever, but the first 2 KO's from a front kick in UFC history. That is more than just a crazy coincidence.

PS

This is coming from a Van Damme fan


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Yeah, Steven is just one of those stalker dudes who wants attention for some minor tweaks he gave advice for, we dont even know if they did any good or if Anderson and Machida are just being humble and giving him some credit for being their.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Rauno said:


> There's no telling that IMO, only the guy's themselves know the truth.


Yep..
I don't buy it but I think its good for MMA so more power to them..
I dont think he is a fraud, I dont think he will show anyone anything they dont already know but he might show them how to adjust or change it up a little..


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

lol, reminds me of Don King..


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I think Segal is more of a coach then a fraud, he has been studying MMA disciplines for a long time, and could possibly help is certain aspects regarding your technique. What is Segal getting out of this if he is a fraud? certainly its not publicity. Most of the general MMA fanbase has known or seen Segal movies, so he won't be selling any DVDs anytime soon because he is related to blackhouse.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

i think it's like the joke where Jimmy Kimmle bumps Matt Damon at the en of shows; kind o an in joke with your friend.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Assuming the fact that he is an actual master, and the first American to be allowed to run an Aikido dojo in Japan, I'm fairly sure he's not a fraud. Just because he's a fat actor now, doesn't mean he wasn't, or isn't, a serious Martial Artist. Any of you nobodies that thinks he's a fraud need to GTFO.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

I think he's more of a guru than a coach or anything else. He's been in the martial arts since before any of the UFC's fighters were born, he's learned a few things over the years so there's little tips & stuff here & there that he can pass on to fighters.

Watch this video again of his advice to Machida before the Rampage fight. He was dead right. Don't hang out in the clinch, GTFO of there. Then watch the sequence earlier on showing how to avoid the Shogun bezerker charge. The man knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Im thinkin hes just a groupie


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL some interesing facts of Steven Segal. 
http://world-famous-people.blogspot.com/2010/08/steven-seagal.html
http://paunchstevenson.com/2007/08/20/steven-seagal/

I thought maybe he paid Anderson Silva money so he can act like he trained no1 p4p in the world. But he can teach aikido to UFC fighters since he is an aikido expert.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

duckyou666 said:


> Assuming the fact that he is an actual master, and the first American to be allowed to run an Aikido dojo in Japan, I'm fairly sure he's not a fraud. Just because he's a fat actor now, doesn't mean he wasn't, or isn't, a serious Martial Artist. Any of you nobodies that thinks he's a fraud need to GTFO.


...My thoughts exactly. I'd just say wiki him. He's the real deal. Even though it's the movies he uses that frontkick, it's in almost every film of his. The high level skill sets of Anderson & Lyoto pulling off nearly back to back frontkick KO's cannot be denied or blown off as a coincidence. Either he gives a certain signal or a certin timing, there is no denying he had something to do with it. If it happened just once people can make an arguement but twice? I don't think so...


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't think he's a fraud, as he is genuinely a skilled martial artist after all. 7th Dan in Aikido means he has serious skills, and while his personality leaves a lot to be desired I still think he is actually teaching Blackhouse members. He was teaching them before the two recent KOs, so maybe they are milking the knockouts, seeing as Segal was already on board. It makes sense to ride the hype train. He did help them after all, regardless of whether he showed them those moves.


----------



## endersshadow (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't know why people bust his balls so much. Segal clearly knows what he's talking about, so he isn't a fraud. The way I see it, it's like when a fighter trains at a different camp (GSP and Edgar trained at Renzo Gracie's recently) or spars with different people (Phil Davis sparred with Shields).

Do we know if Segal's bringing something new to the table? Obviously not since we don't know what he's teaching them and what they already know. However, I think it's safe to assume he is, because he's a master of a different discipline. Similar or not, there will be differences.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Anderson and Machida seek out Seagal for insight on new techniques.
Seagal teaches new techniques. 
Anderson and Machida perform the first two front kick KOs in UFC history.
Anderson and Machida give credit to Seagal, as does Seagal himself. 

Yeah, Im going to go out on a limb here and say Seagal is not a fraud...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm glad Seagal is getting less slack these days as opposed to a few months ago. Yes, he did become fat. Yes, he is kind of a dick. However he is a master of his discipline, one which Anderson/Lyoto welcomed into their camp.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

You'd have to be very ignorant to dismiss Seagal simply because he was an actor. You have to understand that MMA is a new sport, and Seagal is an old guy...Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris were both actors, but these guys are serious martial artists just like Seagal is. It's kinda sad that you guys dismiss the old REAL martial artists as jokes simply because they are old, or focused on one art. These guys clearly have a lot of things to teach the MMA community, and like I said it's gonna get crazy in a couple years when all the real deadly stuff starts making it's way to MMA, we're just seeing some of it now, you guys just wait.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I agree with most of the sentiments here. As a legitimate orange belt Aikido practicioner...lolz...there are some things that can be applied. It's not the most effective in a street fight, but when Seagal teaches fighters whom are proficient in their own respective arts it can ONLY ENHANCE their repertoire. Is it a coincidence that since he's been on board we've seen two of the SICKEST KOs in the history of the UFC. I'm not talking about a brute force punch, hook, roundhouse, or even a knee. Segal is legit. 

Machida set that up beautifully with the left feint all night. Then all of a sudden it just came out of nowhere.


----------



## isaeagle4031 (Apr 29, 2007)

True Aikido is not an entiity in and of itself. It came from many different arts and in its truest sense is a blending of them. While I am not a "fan" of Segal, being a black belt in TaeKwonDo and Aikido myself, I can appreciate what he brings to these guys. He is not giving them anything really new, but simply adjusting what they already have based on his own experience.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Complete fraud. Dude is a master in a pretend choreography martial art, has no combat experience, got choked out by a real grappler the only time he was dumb enough to pick a fight (Gene Labelle) and shat his pants. 

Silva and Machida are just being nice. What else are you going to do when a world-famous movie star wants to heap fame and attention on your sport/camp by pretending to be some kind of badass sensei? You humor him and use the attention.

FYI those of you crediting the front kicks to Seagal need to watch videos of Aikido and read up on it. It's absurd to credit that kick to a discipline that has *no concept* of a high kick. In fact it barely has concepts of striking, it is 99% an art based on wrist locks and throws, most of which don't work in real life.


----------



## Zajebisty (May 4, 2010)

Its a conspiracy!!! Some of you people are really funny. Get a clue, obv Seagal has been helping them.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I think this is all a big inside joke from Blackhouse. They're obviously friends with Seagal and he may or may not have helped them tweak some stuff, but it really doesn't matter. I think they're deliberately blowing his part in the story out of proportion while laughing their asses off.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Hes doing something for them. He also likes to exaggerate. With his acting skills being as shite as they are, his exaggerations don't convince... they simply make him look like a fat idiot.

The one thing thats most telling, is that Silva and Machida have him in thier corner. thats crazy. I can dig the whole PR exercise idea. I can also understand the boys having fun and humouring him. But, fight night is serious shit. Play time is fooking over. Having him in their corner means something. There's no way they would put a fraudulent fat know-nothing in their corner on fight night. No way they would be in the mood for that kind of shit.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

duckyou666 said:


> Assuming the fact that he is an actual master, and the first American to be allowed to run an Aikido dojo in Japan, I'm fairly sure he's not a fraud. Just because he's a fat actor now, doesn't mean he wasn't, or isn't, a serious Martial Artist. Any of you nobodies that thinks he's a fraud need to GTFO.


most people don't understand what this means, when you know a little bit about japanese culture (I used to live there, in the actual part of town where he got his Dojo btw, pure coincidence), you realize that if they let it run his dojo in their own country, it probably means that he's one of the greatest of our, if not all times in his discipline.



that being said, when machida mentions him in the interview, you can see him and rogan smiling like it was some sort of private joke.

so really it's hard to tell, I want to say Segall is legit because hard evidence (having his own dojo in japan is hard enough to me) suggest he is. Being an actor might just have been a pleasant way for him to make a living out of his art, there were no UFC back then and I'm not sure running a dojo puts someone in a very comfortable situation, not as much as being a semi successful actor anyways.

so all in all, I think

1. he's legit and is actually coaching guys at blackhouse
2. they're over-using his notoriety to play it as a joke while truly, it's not


I actually seen a vid lately of rogan teaching GSP a kick, so segall teaching anderson and machida something, why not. He's been a dedicated martial artist his whole life

I'm sure there is no such kick in aikido but it's also safe to assume that segall didn't learn only aikido in his life. he could pretty much be very good in some other martial art.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> Complete fraud. Dude is a master in a pretend choreography martial art, has no combat experience, got choked out by a real grappler the only time he was dumb enough to pick a fight (Gene Labelle) and shat his pants.
> 
> Silva and Machida are just being nice. What else are you going to do when a world-famous movie star wants to heap fame and attention on your sport/camp by pretending to be some kind of badass sensei? You humor him and use the attention.
> 
> FYI those of you crediting the front kicks to Seagal need to watch videos of Aikido and read up on it. It's absurd to credit that kick to a discipline that has *no concept* of a high kick. In fact it barely has concepts of striking, it is 99% an art based on wrist locks and throws, most of which don't work in real life.


Thank you. Someone had to say it.

Seagull* is a legit martial artist but the idea he is going to teach Machida, a guy who has done Karate since he could walk, anything about a front kick is absurd. You honestly think Machida didn't know how to do a front jumping kick before Seagull stuck his head in to try and leech some attention from Machida and Silva?

*I know it is spelled Seagal but the way he is hovering around trying to pick up garbage I like Seagull better.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I believe the main thing what Steven does with these guys, is giving them confidence to try and to throw those uncommon kicks :thumbsup:

I think we will see more of this great technique in the future, cause Segal knows that your average striker can't defend those. 

And in no other Sport the difference is so huge!


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm supposed to believe this guy came in and taught one of the greatest strikers in MMA history a front kick, and then followed up by teaching the most successful karate fighter in MMA history a jumping front kick? You guys do realize these are techniques that are taught in the first few months of a karate or Tae Kwon Do class, right? People are too quick to eat it up.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> I personally think Steven Segal is loony, and don't think he's a fighter, but either way, with both Anderson and Lyoto giving him credit after their fights, does he deserve some credit as a coach or is he a total fraud?


How can we be certain? Obviously, he has some knowledge, the rest is a total mystery. And I do like "Under Siege" and "Hard To Kill"


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I believe the main thing what Steven does with these guys, is giving them confidence to try and to throw those uncommon kicks :thumbsup:



BINGO! We have a winner.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Calibretto9 said:


> I'm supposed to believe this guy came in and taught one of the greatest strikers in MMA history a front kick, and then followed up by teaching the most successful karate fighter in MMA history a jumping front kick? You guys do realize these are techniques that are taught in the first few months of a karate or Tae Kwon Do class, right? People are too quick to eat it up.


I have a hard time believing he can jump, let alone jump and kick.

Fraud, or more likely as has already been suggested, black house is using to help get more acceptance in the US.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Calibretto9 said:


> I'm supposed to believe this guy came in and taught one of the greatest strikers in MMA history a front kick, and then followed up by teaching the most successful karate fighter in MMA history a jumping front kick? You guys do realize these are techniques that are taught in the first few months of a karate or Tae Kwon Do class, right? People are too quick to eat it up.


This.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

The guy is a legitimate Aikido black belt. Whether that matters in MMA is very, very, situational. While Aikido is not very applicable in MMA in my opinion, he's still a Martial Arts practitioner with eyes and an understanding of technique and application. 

There are several videos on youtube of him training with both Machida and Silva, one (pre-Rampage) where he was showing him exactly how to alter his front snap. Its likely Machida who used this slight technical variation to make performing a leaping scissor front kick easier and more applicable in competition, but Seagal played some part (small or large) in the application.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I believe the main thing what Steven does with these guys, is giving them confidence to try and to throw those uncommon kicks :thumbsup:
> 
> I think we will see more of this great technique in the future, cause Segal knows that your average striker can't defend those.
> 
> And in no other Sport the difference is so huge!


Yeah i think Seagal is actually helping them... I knew he told Anderson to train more with his upkick and probably made him and Anderson focus on working out there speed and power in there upkicks so in that sense i do believe he is helping them, the guy may think he is a lot better then he is, but so far he def doesn't give useless information that much is clear


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

*Steven Seagal - the most controversial man in mixed martial arts.*


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> *Steven Seagal - the most controversial man in mixed martial arts.*



I have respect for the guy as long as i dont listen to him speak,,,,


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rauno said:


> *Steven Seagal - the most controversial man in mixed martial arts.*


Hahahaha Rauno^^ :happy02: This is so hilarious :thumb02:

The yellow glasses always crack me up too :happy02:


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Hahahaha Rauno^^ :happy02: This is so hilarious :thumb02:
> 
> *The yellow glasses always crack me up too* :happy02:


This! I have always wondered, why the hell is Seagal always wearing frikkin shooting glasses! Is he expecting a gunfight to break out and must be ready at any time!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

My entire opinion on the matter of Seagal in MMA. Two men who I repsect deeply as fighters and martial artists have both given HIM mad props after recent face-kick wins.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Let me equate it to this. In baseball there's the curve ball, knuckleball, fast pitch, various kinds of pitches. Same with the tennis serve; kick serve, slice, or flat serve. At the end of the day it's still a serve or a pitch, but with a different variation. Now as for the front kicks all I know of a Wing Chun/Kung Fu, karate, Tae Kwon Do, and the Muay Thai teep. There must be tons of other variations out there. 

As Segal explain he didn't invent anything he simply modified it. What we have now are two proficient fighters in Anderson Silva and Machida who are refining their techniques from a 7th dan Aikido practitioner. It can only enhance their arsenal of attacks. 

It has been applied in a real time situation in front of a live audience twice now. There's really nothing more to it. Seagal HELPED them refine the technique. That's it. 

Now if JDS shit kicks Brock that would be some craziness!!!


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

He isnt a fraud but he is full of shit. 

He is a legit BB in Akido i believe but he didnt teach or invent the kicks that Silva or Machida used.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> He is a legit BB in Akido i believe but he didnt teach or invent the kicks that Silva or Machida used.


But didn't THEY both say that they trained it with him? I'm sure they both knew how to throw a high front kick before they met SS, but if they claim he helped refine their technique, who are we to claim otherwise?


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm going to go with him basicly being a creepy insane guy. I think he uses blackhouse and they use him both for publicity.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

you cant be around as long as he has and be a fraud at the same time.


Im sure he knows some stuff. Whether teaching the guys at blackhouse helps boost moral/confidence or actually does improve their skills who knows. But he is helping those guys in some way, even if its just with his presence


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

For me personally it's pretty obvious now what Seagal does to Lyoto and Anderson (particullary these two, because I doupt he shares the same relationship with Junior, Munoz and Co.)
that he really tell's them to use special attacks like the front kick from Anderson and the incredible Crane Technique displayed by Lyoto "The Master of The Crane Technique" Machida!

If it wasn't for the Machida Knock Out, I wouldn't say a thing.. but come on guys^^ two front kicks in a row aren't just a stupid fluke. 

there is something behind it and Steven is the reason why they throw them in my point of view.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> I'm going to go with him basicly being a creepy insane guy. I think he uses blackhouse and they use him both for publicity.


You are exactly right.


----------



## JiPi (Oct 3, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Anderson and Machida seek out Seagal for insight on new techniques.
> Seagal teaches new techniques.
> Anderson and Machida perform the first two front kick KOs in UFC history.
> Anderson and Machida give credit to Seagal, as does Seagal himself.
> ...


This. :thumbsup:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Van Damme is fighting a thai olympic champion in November to try and get himself back into the limelight. Apparently Van Damme brought John Woo to hollywood and Woo f***ed him and put Seagal in all his movies instead of JCVD. So great rivalry there, both of them should fight, and put all the doubters to bed. 

Seagal is an Akido legend, how could anyone think hes a fraud? I was in the gym last week and someone said to me Van Damme only trained martial arts after his 3rd movie!! Total madness, the dude had is own gym, was belgian body building champion and was european middleweight kickboxing champ! Ironically he was also known for knockout front kicks in his fights!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

i can't see two of the best in the world pretending that somebody helped them and crediting that person when they have so many world class trainers they could publicly credit over him.

I'd have to say he legitimatly helped them.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Anderson and Machida seek out Seagal for insight on new techniques.
> Seagal teaches new techniques.
> *Anderson and Machida perform the first two front kick KOs in UFC history*.
> Anderson and Machida give credit to Seagal, as does Seagal himself.
> ...


Give credit where it is due. Semmy Schilt invented the front kick when he KO'd Pete Williams at UFC 31


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

They need to bring back Semmy for a match against Stefan Struve! That would be entertaining!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> They need to bring back Semmy for a match against Stefan Struve! That would be entertaining!!


I wonder who'd take it to be honest. Would Semmy KO him quickly or would Struve take home a win and one of Semmy's arms? :confused02:


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> They need to bring back Semmy for a match against Stefan Struve! That would be entertaining!!


30 seconds into the match Struve shoots for a takedown...


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

oldfan said:


> Give credit where it is due. Semmy Schilt invented the front kick when he KO'd Pete Williams at UFC 31


*Wrong!* Semmy landed a front kick to the body, then a left hook. Then GnPed him out. Do some research.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

duckyou666 said:


> *Wrong!* Semmy landed a front kick to the body, then a left hook. Then GnPed him out. Do some research.


 I didn't say where it landed genius. I'm just going by memory why don't you go research it for me.

edit: and the way I remember, if there was a hook and gnp they didn't matter. Petey was done after the kick.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

astrallite said:


> 30 seconds into the match Struve shoots for a takedown...


What else could he do, try to stand with one of the best kickboxers of all time who can still kick ass?


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

oldfan said:


> I didn't say where it landed genius. I'm just going by memory why don't you go research it for me.
> 
> edit: and the way I remember, if there was a hook and gnp they didn't matter. Petey was done after the kick.


I have all the UFC events on my PC, 1 to 129. And the front kick landed, made him drop his hands, then the hook dropped him. The exact combo was hook, front kick, hook. First hook backed him up against the cage, front kick made him drop his hands, 2nd hook dropped him. Bottom line, you are wrong.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

duckyou666 said:


> I have all the UFC events on my PC, 1 to 129. And the front kick landed, made him drop his hands, then the hook dropped him. The exact combo was hook, front kick, hook. First hook backed him up against the cage, front kick made him drop his hands, 2nd hook dropped him. Bottom line, you are wrong.


50 posts and calling out Oldfan... Regardless of being right or wrong, respect is the currency around these parts.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Fieos said:


> 50 posts and calling out Oldfan... Regardless of being right or wrong, respect is the currency around these parts.


No. He gets none from me. No matter what I post, it's red from him. So..., I will call him out when he's clearly wrong.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

duckyou666 said:


> No. He gets none from me. No matter what I post, it's red from him. So..., I will call him out when he's clearly wrong.


Actually I only neg your posts that insult people. In between the unnecessary insults I agree with you sometimes. If I'm wrong here ok. I couldn't find a gif i have it on vhs but i no longer have a player. you got one? (video or gif I mean. not vhs player)


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

oldfan said:


> Actually I only neg your posts that insult people. In between the unnecessary insults I agree with you sometimes. If I'm wrong here ok. I couldn't find a gif i have it on vhs but i no longer have a player. you got one? (video or gif I mean. not vhs player)


Link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sX2nU9Sgz5U


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I miss K-1 already


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

In fairness Duck the kick is what finished the fight, I remember Petes face when it hit. It was a front kick, and the first in the ufc if i recall, whether it be midriff or face.... So your splitting hairs really....

Back to Struve vs Semmy. Make it happen Dana. I would like to see Semmy knock him out with a head kick. Only God would see it though as we are all too small!


EDIT: Actually I stand corrected after your link Duck. Too many reefs made that kick a lot more extravagant in my memory hehehe


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

And back to the topic at hand....

I think people need to stop thinking of him as a "trainer" or a "coach" as such. The dude is a simply martial arts teacher. 

It's not like he's there drilling them all camp in Akido which they're expected to use. They still have actual fight camps with proper MMA trainers.

Anderson and Machida are martial artists first and foremost and they're also so good that they can throw stuff like that and pull it off.


----------



## Homeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I dont know if his a fraud or not but as soon as he came to the picture these front kicks started knocking the f*ck out of opponents. 

But to be honest I could care any less about Steven Seagal... For me he will allways be a guy in a action movie kicking the shit out of everybody. His like a little brother to Chuck Norris


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

smokelaw1 said:


> But didn't THEY both say that they trained it with him? I'm sure they both knew how to throw a high front kick before they met SS, but if they claim he helped refine their technique, who are we to claim otherwise?


Im telling you right now , SEAGULL is full of poop.


He isnt a fraud of sorts because he does have a BB in a martial art , however im willing to bet actual money that he didnt refine any technique they used to perform those kicks. 

The sheer thought of people actually believing he taught Machida and Silva how to do the kicks makes me sick. 

Someone posted earlier that he is using them for media attention and vice versa. 

Literally its the same as JCVD saying i helped Belfort who alos studies Shotkan Karate how to punch properly , its embarrassing , i cant just see it if that were to happen people would be starting threads such as , JCVD has helped Vitor regain his form. :sarcastic12:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Im telling you right now , SEAGULL is full of poop.
> 
> 
> He isnt a fraud of sorts because he does have a BB in a martial art , however im willing to bet actual money that he didnt refine any technique they used to perform those kicks.
> ...


The thing is, I really dont see how affiliating yourself with a fat rubbish actor from the 80's is in any way a good thing for Blackhouse. We're talking Steven Segal here, not Jet Li or some other well liked martial artist. I would argue claiming Segal is helping you would do nothing but ruin your credibility as a legit MMA camp.

Look at the general response from fans on this forum. The overriding opinion is that Segal is a bit of a twat, regardless of skill levels. The idea that Blackhouse would choose a numpty like Segal to help publicise them in the US makes no god damn sense. Hes not well liked or respected at all.

I really dont know whats going on. I love Silva and Lyoto. Why are they hanging with this guy? The whole thing is like a surreal nightmare. Like, I dont want to believe hes helping them... but what the fook else is he doing there?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Why so much hate for Seagal? If Blackhouse likes him and wants to be around him then so be it. He's a legit martial arts practitioner.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

vilify said:


> Why so much hate for Seagal? If Blackhouse likes him and wants to be around him then so be it. He's a legit martial arts practitioner.


Much more than we can say about many of us, elite keyboard warriors.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> The thing is, I really dont see how affiliating yourself with a fat rubbish actor from the 80's is in any way a good thing for Blackhouse. We're talking Steven Segal here, not Jet Li or some other well liked martial artist. I would argue claiming Segal is helping you would do nothing but ruin your credibility as a legit MMA camp.
> 
> Look at the general response from fans on this forum. The overriding opinion is that Segal is a bit of a twat, regardless of skill levels. The idea that Blackhouse would choose a numpty like Segal to help publicise them in the US makes no god damn sense. Hes not well liked or respected at all.
> 
> I really dont know whats going on. I love Silva and Lyoto. Why are they hanging with this guy? The whole thing is like a surreal nightmare. Like, I dont want to believe hes helping them... but what the fook else is he doing there?


Maybe thats just it, Segal is kind of a controversial guy & I mean it has gotten people to talk about the whole thing, that might be exactly what they want. They kind of revive Segals career and at the same time it gets people to notice and talk about and wonder about wtf blackhouse is doing with him. Thats my view of it. I absolutely refuse to believe that he's actually helping them in any other way.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Im telling you right now , SEAGULL is full of poop.
> 
> 
> He isnt a fraud of sorts because he does have a BB in a martial art , however im willing to bet actual money that he didnt refine any technique they used to perform those kicks.
> ...


Two Front Kick Knock Outs to the head don't lie! Or is this also just a pure-fluke? I mean this already should make you question your theory.

The least thing Seagal does is telling them to throw them, because he thought they work. And they do!

What else he might tell them or show them who knows? We already saw several videos from Anderson and Lyoto training with him and showing them stuff and both listen to him. Cause Aikido is not Shotokan and not Muay Thai as well.. it's like comparing oranges and apples. It doesn't work!


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't think anybody is denying Seagal's creds in Aikido, but consider that he has been around the martial arts world for long and take some time to watch the videos in which he trains with Lyoto and Anderson. you will see that he provides some interesting insight. It's a good time to remember that Martial Arts besides being fighting systems, they have a lot of philosophy on them and having a master of an art who's open minded enough to research about other areas like Striking which isn't in Aikido's domain will help your camp, especially if he can provide a leadership role, boosting the camp and the fighters morale and encouraging them to become their best in ways they might not even thought of.

Also most people are discounting what Seagal is winning by helping the guys in black house, i'm pretty sure that he is doing some learning too.

In short, could i go train MMA with SS and become world class?

Nope.

Is Black House and their fighters benefiting by having the fat ass around? Most likely yes.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

AmdM said:


>


^^^ Fukkin saved!:thumb02:


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Two Front Kick Knock Outs to the head don't lie! Or is this also just a pure-fluke? I mean this already should make you question your theory.
> 
> The least thing Seagal does is telling them to throw them, because he thought they work. And they do!
> 
> What else he might tell them or show them who knows? We already saw several videos from Anderson and Lyoto training with him and showing them stuff and both listen to him. Cause Aikido is not Shotokan and not Muay Thai as well.. it's like comparing oranges and apples. It doesn't work!



I dont question my theory because Anderson used the same Kick on Henderson when he wasnt with Seagal , yet he didnt hit Henderson as hard and Dan has a very good chin so he wasnt KO'ed.


I believe Machida probably already had that kick in his locker and realised that he was fighting a 47 year old man who couldnt get near him and used it knowing he wasnt going to get punished if he missed. 


Seagal is not a coach he is publicity stunt












Enjoy the gif thank you and good day.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Like I said.. two Front Kick Knock Outs in a row don't lie!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Seagal is actually teaching some legit shit :thumbsup:


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Like I said.. two Front Kick Knock Outs in a row don't lie!


and neither does my gif on the previous page that you ignored :confused05:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> and neither does my gif on the previous page that you ignored :confused05:


I can only repeat myself.. two Front Kick Knock Outs in a row do not lie^^


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I can only repeat myself.. two Front Kick Knock Outs in a row do not lie^^


Are you being serious ?


I can only REPEAT MYSELF , my GIF DOESN'T LIE.

He used that kick before Seagal case closed.

VIDEO EVIDENCE OVER YOURS OR ANYBODIES THEORY.

Im done.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Are you being serious ?
> 
> 
> I can only REPEAT MYSELF , my GIF DOESN'T LIE.
> ...


Listen; Everyone saw your stupid GIF, please explain how him using it before Seagal came into Blackhouse shows that Seagal isn't teaching these guys anything and that he's a fraud? Both Machida and Anderson gave credit to Seagal, Seagal was in Machida's corner during his fight, there are videos of Seagal training AS and Machida, in both videos they show him a lot of respect, AS has said that he was the one who initiated contact with Seagal for lessons...And you want everyone to ignore these FACTS and pay attention to your GIF?


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

ptw said:


> Listen; Everyone saw your stupid GIF, please explain how him using it before Seagal came into Blackhouse shows that Seagal isn't teaching these guys anything and that he's a fraud? Both Machida and Anderson gave credit to Seagal, Seagal was in Machida's corner during his fight, there are videos of Seagal training AS and Machida, in both videos they show him a lot of respect, AS has said that he was the one who initiated contact with Seagal for lessons...And you want everyone to ignore these FACTS and pay attention to your GIF?


Because the GIF debunks the shite about Seagal inventing and teaching the kick to silva which is my whole point.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Because the GIF debunks the shite about Seagal inventing and teaching the kick to silva which is my whole point.



Yeah if the argument was about if he have NEVER done it before... Which isn't the debate...

No doubt Anderson has used it before because its a ummm Up Kick............................

And yes we know other fighters that are not under Seagal use those moves too... And guess what, THE FIGHTERS are giving him the credit because why? CAUSE he is stressing the fact to MASTER IT...

Thats like saying if you already threw left hooks before in your career and now your Knocking people out with left hooks after training with Freddie Roach then showing gifs of the fighter hitting people with left hooks in the past as if thats proof that Freddie didnt teach him anything...

Its called redefining what you already know. So YES Seagal is obviously a big part of them landing that strike, its called timing and constantly practicing that move when before they obviously didnt train it half as much.

And when the Fighters are giving him the credit and your saying there lying is as ignorant as it gets.

What a stupid debate


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah if the argument was about if he have NEVER done it before... Which isn't the debate...
> 
> No doubt Anderson has used it before because its a ummm Up Kick............................
> 
> ...


Akido which is what Seagal has a BB is a grappling martial art:sarcastic12: with basic striking

I mean really ? its like me drafting JCVD to teach me a judo throw........its bullshit.


id be less critical if someone with an actual legit fighting Martial art was in their camp , Akido isnt a legit ART for fighting and neither does it include many striking techniques , i dont see how you even think Seagal is refining anything when he isnt a master of it himself , also if you're suggesting he is the one who encourages them to use it then i can accept that but dont try and tell me he taught them the kick , invented it or showed them how to master it.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Maybe you guys should just go to separate threads for awhile if you can't get along.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Akido which is what Seagal has a BB is a grappling martial art:sarcastic12:
> 
> I mean really ? its like me drafting JCVD to teach me a judo throw........its bullshit.


Go do some research on Seagal, and while you're at do some research on JCVD as well. They're both LEGIT in their arts.

It's not like drafting JCVD to teach you a judo throw; it's like drafting JCVD to offer you his wisdom on how to best execute a judo throw you already know how to perform. And then, said Judo throw ending the fight brutally against top competition twice to validate JCVD's wisdom...

You know what, they should've just brought in Greg Jackson instead of Seagal, imagine how much they could've learned from him.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

ptw said:


> Go do some research on Seagal, and while you're at do some research on JCVD as well. They're both LEGIT in their arts.
> 
> It's not like drafting JCVD to teach you a judo throw; it's like drafting JCVD to offer you his wisdom on how to best execute a judo throw you already know how to perform. And then, said Judo throw ending the fight brutally against top competition twice to validate JCVD's wisdom...
> 
> You know what, they should've just brought in Greg Jackson instead of Seagal, imagine how much they could've learned from him.


I know my facts thank you. 

Literally what you're saying is my point , they brought a guy who isnt a master at that kick to encourage them to use it. :confused03:

Wisdom LOL + rep the laugh.

Greg Jackson would help any MMA fighter progress.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Lyoto Machidas comment on the kick:

“There is this kick in Karate, ‘Kanku Dai’. When I started preparing, soon after hernia surgery, my preparation was a bit limited, so my dad (Yoshizo) gave me some kicks to train and told me to use it in sparring at times, but always very carefully because this is a shot that hurts, it’s like a poke,” the former champion explained.

“When I came to Canada I met with Steven Seagal and he said ‘Machida, this kick will work.’ But I was not worried about doing it or not, only if a chance came up. I was relaxed… and dropped the kick into place. There was nothing ‘out of nothing.’”

The original interview is in Portuguese, FightersOnlyMagazine.co.uk is credited with the English translation of this particular passage of the interview.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

DonRifle said:


> Van Damme is fighting a thai olympic champion in November to try and get himself back into the limelight. Apparently Van Damme brought John Woo to hollywood and Woo f***ed him and put Seagal in all his movies instead of JCVD. So great rivalry there, both of them should fight, and put all the doubters to bed.
> 
> Seagal is an Akido legend, how could anyone think hes a fraud? I was in the gym last week and someone said to me Van Damme only trained martial arts after his 3rd movie!! Total madness, the dude had is own gym, was belgian body building champion and was european middleweight kickboxing champ! Ironically he was also known for knockout front kicks in his fights!


Just FYI all those "facts" about JCVD are completely unverifiable. The only references to JCVD being european kickboxing champ or even having a single recorded kicboxing fight, are in JCVDs own interviews. And a bunch of studio like pics of one supposed fight. No records of any fight on any kickboxing sites or leagues or sports news site.

Can't just believe everything on wikipedia, one has to actually take time to click those source links once in a while.

As for his upcoming MT fight, he's being talking about that kind of thing for years but it never actually happens. Last time he backed out because he wanted a fight with "no strikes to the face", because his face was too pretty and any damage would ruin his movie career.

And professional bodybuilding has no bearing on how good a fighter you are. All it has a bearing is on how many steroids you're willing to take.



***** de Amigo said:


> I dont question my theory because Anderson used the same Kick on Henderson when he wasnt with Seagal , yet he didnt hit Henderson as hard and Dan has a very good chin so he wasnt KO'ed.
> 
> 
> I believe Machida probably already had that kick in his locker and realised that he was fighting a 47 year old man who couldnt get near him and used it knowing he wasnt going to get punished if he missed.
> ...


Thank you! I'd rep you once again if I could. It seems you're one of the few members that actually believes in questioning mass opinion and using logic and concrete evidence to support your arguments.


Also to the people saying Seagal and Aikido can actually refine front kicks... it's not even like bringing in JCVD to refine striking. It's like bringing in a golf player to teach you how to how to slam dunk in basketball. After all, they're both athletes right? 

Aikido has NO HIGH KICKS, let alone a high front kick. Look it up before you make an argument. Seagal hasn't even dreamed of such kicks let alone "mastered" them more than two of the top p4p fighters in the world that have been doing MT and Karate (where these kicks originate) since childhood.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Theres a reality show about Van Damme at the moment, and he is about to start training for the fight. 
The dude is very very serious about this because he thinks it will relaunch his career if he wins, and his life will be over if he looses. He is shitting himself, but I think he is gona fight.

I tend to believe him about his fighting history, I read an interview with the only guy to beat him, another guy from belgium. He talked very plainly that van damme was a serious fighter and he had great kicks. If you saw a picture of his legs back then, they were huge with massive power - add that to his flexibility and obvious kicking ability and I've no problem believing he knocked out 20 guys. 

Hes 50 now, at one point was spending 10K a week on coke and destroying himself, so he's no Randy Couture in terms of shape. But I must of watched Wrong Bet 50 times in my childhood, and I'd love nothing more then to see Van Damme win a big fight!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

DonRifle said:


> Theres a reality show about Van Damme at the moment, and he is about to start training for the fight.
> The dude is very very serious about this because he thinks it will relaunch his career if he wins, and his life will be over if he looses. He is shitting himself, but I think he is gona fight.
> 
> I tend to believe him about his fighting history, I read an interview with the only guy to beat him, another guy from belgium. He talked very plainly that van damme was a serious fighter and he had great kicks. If you saw a picture of his legs back then, they were huge with massive power - add that to his flexibility and obvious kicking ability and I've no problem believing he knocked out 20 guys.
> ...


Well I don't know what to say if you take reality shows as proof of anything. 

You realize most of those are completely scripted right? Some like TUF have real elements like the fights but the drama is usually scripted, and many others even the main fight/games are scripted. There's no restrictions or regulations on them, it's entertainment television not real sport.

You're telling me a show he's probably producing and financing to bring him back into the spotlight, with him fighting some guy probably paid to lose, is proof that he's a fighter? 

Let him do an actual fight sanctioned and regulated by a real athletic commission. That's proof. This is just another movie of his, except it's on the small screen.

And some random guy telling stories about how badass he is in beating JCVD and KOing 20 elephants... those stories hold as much weight as JCVD's interviews themselves.

JCVD's leg size or body building is also not proof of anything ... there have been ripped gym rats that came to our camp many times that turtled up at the first punch. A good physique helps, but it's the smallest part of being a fighter.

I don't mean to offend, just saying I'm not one of those people that take anecdotal evidence and entertainment TV as proof of anything. Sports "science" and "reality" TV are the biggest doublespeak of our times.

Any real documentary evidence i.e. Kickboxing association records, videos, regulated fights etc. would change my opinion completely, I would have no trouble respecting his creds.

Until then though, to me both him and Seagal are nothing more than movie actors with no real fighting creds. The movies are great, but I like to keep my reality real.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Enjoy the gif thank you and good day.


Notorious improvement in technique from that kick to Belfort´s if you ask me.
Watch Andy´s head, arms and back movement!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah I hear you, but you must admit you are taking the sceptical view on the things. I might have the rose tinted glasses on the other hand. 

The bottom line is we will know soon enough when he fights. Van Damme is a complex character, bipolar and a very very emotional dude. I can tell he is serious about this fight from watching him. 

He has said in interviews theres no way he could do mma because he has no wrestling or ground game, so I think this one fight is the best way to do it. Bob Arum is going to promote it. 

You've seen his flexibility in the movies and his kick techniques, combine that with those huge legs and its a lethal combination you cant deny that. He knows the only way he can win the fight is with his kicks. I'll be placing a bet for front kick knockout!!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

DonRifle said:


> Yeah I hear you, but you must admit you are taking the sceptical view on the things. I might have the rose tinted glasses on the other hand.
> 
> The bottom line is we will know soon enough when he fights. Van Damme is a complex character, bipolar and a very very emotional dude. I can tell he is serious about this fight from watching him.
> 
> ...


Well you're right, I'm sometimes skeptical to the point of borderline looney . But that has served me better than gullibility. 

I guess we'll see ... if the fight is legit, I'm pretty sure JCVD will get destroyed worse than Toney in MMA. Or maybe I'll be surprised.

Either way, will probably do a nice friendly bump on this thread after the match.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

IcemanJacques said:


> Lyoto Machidas comment on the kick:
> 
> “There is this kick in Karate, ‘Kanku Dai’. When I started preparing, soon after hernia surgery, my preparation was a bit limited, so my dad (Yoshizo) gave me some kicks to train and told me to use it in sparring at times, but always very carefully because this is a shot that hurts, it’s like a poke,” the former champion explained.
> 
> The original interview is in Portuguese, FightersOnlyMagazine.co.uk is credited with the English translation of this particular passage of the interview.


Just want to point out there is a mistake in this translation or by the journalist. "Kanku Dai" is a kata, not a kick. The kick would be Mae Tobi Kondi Geri.


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

Ryback is is an ex-SEAL... Expert in martial arts, explosives, weapons and tactics. Silver Star, Navy Cross, Purple Heart with cluster :thumb02:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8uIdYpImHY

You can't deny Steven Segal taught Silva and Machida recently, u can ask em or watch the youtube video. But knock out kick on Belfort and Randy were just standard front kick imo.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I honestly believe it is just a fun publicity stunt for both parties involved. Anderson is clearly a fun loving guy who from my understanding loves Bruce Lee, SCVD, and Seagal type movies. A. Silva probably thought it was an honor to meet Seagal and Seagal, i'm sure, really needs some positive attention after that blowup that was Lawman.

Does that mean Seagal is not a legit martial artist? naw.

Seagal got together with A. Silva and Machida a few times for some "hi how r yous" and "I really respect you" etc. Suggested using a few kicks, few techniques, demonstrated them. 

maybe something like, I dunno, this:

Go to the 1 minute mark of the video.






http://youtu.be/-rAWIqRbda4

heres Seagal and A. Silva:

If you dont have time to watch it all go to 4:25. You can see how much fun A. Silva is having with this.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

He knows sheet about MMA, look him up and you'll find a list of movies and that he's a Black Belt. He's never competed and runs away from real fighters. 

Wont even compete in his own martial art or any other, he's by far the most overrated martial artist who's never competed.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

HD209458B said:


> Ryback is is an ex-SEAL... Expert in martial arts, explosives, weapons and tactics. Silver Star, Navy Cross, Purple Heart with cluster :thumb02:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8uIdYpImHY
> 
> You can't deny Steven Segal taught Silva and Machida recently, u can ask em or watch the youtube video. But knock out kick on Belfort and Randy were just standard front kick imo.


In modern MMA, front kicks were condsidered not effective and worth the risk of getting taken down when the sport had "strikers" vs. "grapplers"; ie, if you were a striker, you didn't do front kicks because it exposed you to getting taken down by a grappler, so the front kick was eliminated as weapon for that reason. 
Now, I don't consider Segal to be a fighter - so in that sense he is a fraud, but what I do give him credit for is noticing that in today's game where you have to be a striker-grappler to excel, there's no reason why a front kick wouldn't work, and I think Segal noticed that fighters were vulnerbale to it and suggested it to AS and Lyoto - so credit to him for looking at the sport with an open mind and a fresh set of eyes.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Akido which is what Seagal has a BB is a grappling martial art:sarcastic12: with basic striking
> 
> I mean really ? its like me drafting JCVD to teach me a judo throw........its bullshit.
> 
> ...



Once again teaching someone something and redefining a move are COMPLETELY DIFFERENT.

The fact is, Anderson gave credit to him, Machida had him follow him in the weigh ins, and ended up knocking out Cotour THE SAME WAY ANDERSON GOT HIS LAST KO, and he gave Seagal the credit...

HMM Why is this still being talked about.........


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

Many people don't know this but Steven seagal and chuck Norris are the same person at the same time ...so yes he's the real deal


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Once again teaching someone something and redefining a move are COMPLETELY DIFFERENT.
> 
> The fact is, Anderson gave credit to him, Machida had him follow him in the weigh ins, and ended up knocking out Cotour THE SAME WAY ANDERSON GOT HIS LAST KO, and he gave Seagal the credit...
> 
> HMM Why is this still being talked about.........


Because none of that proves or disproves whether this is a publicity stunt or not. Albeit a lighthearted one.


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

seagal got some knowledge in mma that he wants to share to guys like lyoto and silva..dont hate the guy he's only tryin to help


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Because none of that proves or disproves whether this is a publicity stunt or not. Albeit a lighthearted one.



More of a reason to stop talking about this. If they both give him Credit and some how pull a publicity stunt and KO'ed two people the same way, then there not only better then i thought to choose how they want to KO someone, but its something no one and know 100% so its freakin retarded to argue something no one can prove


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

I know Anderson Silva likes to be creative when he fights. I want to see if he does anything crazy in his next fight and give Seagal credit.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Rauno said:


> There's no telling that IMO, only the guy's themselves know the truth.


This is so true.
But for me personally I think SEAGAL showed them maybe one or two moves/ tweaked the way that they apply them, and now he actually believes that he has taught them everything they know,and is trying to take a lot of the credit for their success,as if they were struggling fighters before he worked with them.
Maybe it is all a mutual P.R stunt to both give "BLACKHOUSE" more publicity, and at the same legitimise SEAGALS martial arts credibility, although I don't doubt that he knows a thing or two,himself being a martial arts practioner.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

punchbag said:


> This is so true.
> But for me personally I think SEAGAL showed them maybe one or two moves/ tweaked the way that they apply them, and now he actually believes that he has taught them everything they know,and is trying to take a lot of the credit for their success,as if they were struggling fighters before he worked with them.
> Maybe it is all a mutual P.R stunt to both give "BLACKHOUSE" more publicity, and at the same legitimise SEAGALS martial arts credibility, although I don't doubt that he knows a thing or two,himself being a martial arts practioner.



Yeah i haven't looked into the amount of Credit he is trying to take, probably a good thing i dont


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

If you want to know "the truth" about all this Steven Seagal thing at Blackhouse, read Inside Anderson Silva – the real story – part 3: the Steven Seagal connection.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

This looks familiar http://youtu.be/NB9-hfVBigc


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This is too much :confused05:


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

He is no fraud. Just because you didn't see him compete in some martial arts contest doesn't make him a fraud!

And Aikido, isn't just about grappling or defense as some says. You can use it to hurt people in the same level as to defend yourself. It's a knife in your hand, and depends on you how to use it.

Check the history of the sport and where does Segal place in that history! Sure its no made out of pan cakes!


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

^he said he taught him 'moves we once thought were illegal' THIS PROVES HE TAUGHT HIM THE BODY KNEE TO THE CHEST THAT HURT CHAEL. 

seagal is legend


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Seagal maybe legit, he has the credential in aikido and I'm sure his life experience adds some value. However its hard to take him seriously as he is a bum of an actor. He was great back in the days, but his hollywood background does make him lose some credibility.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

madrappa said:


> ^he said he taught him 'moves we once thought were illegal' THIS PROVES HE TAUGHT HIM THE BODY KNEE TO THE CHEST THAT HURT CHAEL.
> 
> seagal is legend


+100000



marcthegame said:


> Seagal maybe legit, he has the credential in aikido and I'm sure his life experience adds some value. However its hard to take him seriously as he is a bum of an actor. He was great back in the days, but his hollywood background does make him lose some credibility.


Even Bruce Lee was in movies, that didn't take credit away from him, neither IMO does it from SS.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Another one of these troll threads? Seagal is one of the squealingest attention whores ever to spread his legs for the media. His presence is just an hommage by Silva and Machida to movies they liked. The idea it could be anything more just makes me roll around on the floor laughing.


----------



## neoseeker (Jun 16, 2007)

Where was Seagal when Anderson started in the UFC a few years back? Or better yet, why is that he isn't with any other fighter like he is with Anderson? He knows Anderson is the best and is also a humble guy who is not going to push him away. Basically he is looking for attention way past his prime and is using Anderson. Shameless.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't know how much he is teaching or not teaching, but this thread is just baseless assumptions.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I think its just mix between a blackhouse PR job and Steven Seagal stroking his own ego.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

He is a bit loony but you cannot take away his knowledge of martial arts particularly Akido. Not sure how much good he'll do training someone in MMA or even training people that would knock his ass out even in his prime, but Segal isn't fluke and is respected as a TMArtist.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

All you have to do is watch the videos of Anderson and Machida training with Seagal present, sure he has the Hollywood stigma but that's not why these guys have him in the gym.


----------



## WizeKraker (Dec 5, 2010)

Bonnar426 said:


> I think its just mix between a blackhouse PR job and Steven Seagal stroking his own ego.


Seagal must be loving every minute of this. What else is keeping him relevant?


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

Segal = Chuck Norris' brother from another mother.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

How many more threads are there going to be about this...

If he was a fraud I'd highly doubt he'd get invited backstage, to the training sessions, weigh ins, and in the front row pretty much in the corner of the fights. 

He's not the main trainer. He's a martial arts adviser who points out various things others may not see. He offers insight and some tips. It's up to the fighter to apply them or not. That's it.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Coach or fraud? Who said he was a coach? He's a famous actor who is really popular in the cheesy martial arts community. He's like chuck norris with much less fighting and acting credentials. What is certain is that he has no significant role in training any professional fighters. Not being hard on the guy, I kind of like him. I recall bas rutton laughing about this very thing on his mma show. 

Speaking of seagal, have you guys ever heard about seagals experiences with gene lebell?

Here's rogan on the subject:








Those who can't watch the video joe basically tells of seagal challenging lebell to choke him out because "no one can choke him out" and then lebell chokes him out and steven "soils" himself :laugh:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> "we worked hard for this. All of us did."









> "I've been trainining the hell out of him"
> "they are my children"









> "In this fight we're not going to be nice, we're going to be really,really,really deep"
> "with fierce determination to dominate and exterminate hee hee"
> "We are all determined to make this great"
> "Everything I'm teaching him is standing and how to not go on the ground"
> "I won't be on the ring, I'll be back (in the audience) with communication to the corner. Because I can't be in the corner... because I don't want to be in the corner"


This shit is crazy.


To the whiners who post just to be whining about another Seagal thread, If you bothered to look at what you're posting in, you would see that I posted this in the old Seagal thread so whiners wouldn't whine about another Seagal thread :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm unable to whine. I need my lungs for the lulz.


----------



## djripz (Feb 3, 2008)

Steven Seagal is more like a roadie. Just trying to fit in. As evident, he had to force himself to be on camera when Silva was hugging everybody.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

above said:


> Segal = Chuck Norris' brother from another mother.


Bitch, please! Seagal isn't Norris's equal. Norris is Seagal's better. Did you know that Chuck Norris is the only man on the planet that can win a staring contest with the sun? Or that he once shot a German fighter plane down just by pointing his finger and yelling Bang?


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't think Seagal is using Anderson. Anderson was the one who sought out help from Seagal,not the other way around. None have us have taken any lessons from Seagal (that I know of) so his real knowledge of usable techniques are all speculation. Anderson has looked fantastic lately, and I don't think him having Seagal behind him is a coincidence. He seems to genuinely like the guy and has alot of faith in him.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Is it so out of this world to think that maybe they just like hanging out together and both think the publicity is good for them? They obviously both love martial arts and are very famous it isn't really that odd when you get past your opinions on Seagul.


----------



## WarCraved (Jul 9, 2012)

I think Seagal came into the MMA scene to sell himself. That's not necessarily a bad thing. Seagal deserves respect, and probably helped Andy, and Lyoto out a lot. He's great at teaching fighters new ways of fighting, and new ways of thinking in their fights.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Fraud! pah! he schooled Feijao here:-






I hear he taught Rob Emerson all he knows


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

this is my only contribution to this thread:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Translated From a Brazilian Magazine after the Belfort fight.



> "The declaration of the champion Anderson Silva (Seagal helping him with the amazing kick) was contemplated with humor by the fans, who knows that the actor was at most twice with the Brazilian.
> 
> The approach between the two was actually a marketing maneuver planned by the agent of Anderson, Jorge Joinha, to give more visibility to it's champion in the American media. The plan worked very well in the first stage, the problem was in the wrong dose and reached the absurdity of assigning a brilliant victory by the biggest name in the MMA of all time to a "Master of Hollywood" who never climbed in the ring. The worst of all is that Seagal, perhaps influenced by some of his films, believed and even stated in several interviews after the fight that "He (Anderson) did everything the way i taught him and made me very proud". For God's sake..."


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Translated From a Brazilian Magazine after the Belfort fight.


The trend goes to the self-quote. So I quote myself from over a year ago:



Voiceless said:


> If you want to know "the truth" about all this Steven Seagal thing at Blackhouse, read Inside Anderson Silva – the real story – part 3: the Steven Seagal connection.


----------



## Stockton902 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Have you ever seen Lawman? The dude is legit, he knows so many different things that normal fighting camps cannot teach. *


----------



## funkasaurus (Jan 29, 2012)

Bonnar426 said:


> Bitch, please! Seagal isn't Norris's equal. Norris is Seagal's better. Did you know that Chuck Norris is the only man on the planet that can win a staring contest with the sun? Or that he once shot a German fighter plane down just by pointing his finger and yelling Bang?


:confused05:

This isn't 2006


----------

